# Tuna Steak



## Hopz (Apr 19, 2007)

I need some ideas for fantastic Tuna Steak... whats your best?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 19, 2007)

Very hot grill...4 minutes side one...3 minutes side 2 (more or less depending on your preferred degree of doneness and thickness of steak) Sea salt and fresh cracked pepper. Straight Whiskey Before...Black coffee afterwards


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 19, 2007)

Dry rub Jamaican jerk Seasoning, sear till medium rare at most, serve with red onion marmalade.

lightly blackened, on a bed of saffron and lemon grass basmati rice, with black bean&corn salsa.

Fennel crusted with fresh tomato concasse, kalamata olives, and fresh thyme. With garlic Roasted potatoes

Sesame Crusted, seared to rare(MR at most) with wasabi aioli and fresh lime. Noodles or rice, steamed bok choy.

Just some ideas...


----------



## college_cook (Apr 19, 2007)

Crust with ground corriander and sear to MR.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 20, 2007)

I posted this a while ago for a swordfish steak recipe, it is a famous Sicilian dish.  But I am sure it works just as well with a good tuna steak!

Ingredients:
4 hearty slices of swordfish steak (about 900g/2lb)
1 small bunch of fresh flat leaved parsley, chopped
1 large onion, chopped
2 carrots, chopped
1 small stalk of celery, chopped
4 large cloves of garlic, chopped or crushed
pepper 
salt (if the salted caper is used, probably not necessary)
evoo
20 large green olives, deseeded and roughly chopped/sliced
50g(2oz) capers (if preserved in salt, rinse well)
2 large, mature tomatoes, chopped
700ml(1,5 pt) plain tomato sauce/passata (not ketchup!!)
80ml (3oz) myrtle liqueur, or if not available, white wine or marsala wine
some water as needed, to keep the sauce from becoming overly condenced

To accompany,
your choice of pasta, or cous cous

Direction:
In an ample skillet, sautè onion, carrots, celery, 1/2 of the parsley, and garlic in generous amount of evoo for 5 minutes circa. 
Add the rest of ingredients except for the remaining 1/2 of parsley. Bring to boil. Turn down the heat and cover and simmer for 30min. circa. Checking and stirring the sauce gently occasionally, adding a little water if needed.
In the meantime, prepare the pasta/cous cous.
As the fish and sauce is ready, sprinkle over the remaining 1/2 of parsley.
There will be plenty of sauce in the skillet, which will be wonderful over the just cooked pasta/cous cous to accompany the fish.


----------



## mugsy27 (Apr 20, 2007)

SESAME SEARED TUNA STEAKS


Ingredients: 
1/4 cup soy sauce
                                             1 tablespoon mirin (Japanese 
                                             sweet wine)
                                             1 tablespoon honey
                                             2 tablespoons sesame oil
                                                                                                                               1 tablespoon rice wine vinegar
                                             4 (6 ounce) tuna steaks
                                             1/2 cup sesame seeds
                                             wasabi paste
                                             1 tablespoon olive oil

Directions:

1.                     In a small bowl, stir together the soy sauce, mirin, honey and sesame oil. Divide into two equal parts. Stir the rice vinegar into one part and set aside as a dipping sauce.                                                       2.                     Spread the sesame seeds out on a plate. Coat the tuna steaks with the remaining soy sauce mixture, then press into the sesame seeds to coat.                                                       3.                     Heat olive oil in a cast iron skillet over high heat until very hot. Place steaks in the pan, and sear for about 30 seconds on each side. Serve with the dipping sauce and wasabi paste.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 20, 2007)

I have to agree with just about everyone's replies.  Personally, I just love Blackened Tuna.

How about a Salad Niciose (sp?)  Grill the tuna to desired doneness, serve on a bed of lettuce with cold cooked new potatoes, green beans, black olives, maybe some chopped hard-cooked eggs, and a dressing of your choice.

One thing to remember, if you cook a Tuna steak past Medium, it will become really dry.


----------



## Caine (Apr 20, 2007)

Is this question in two different places, or did my answer go bye-bye?

I said "smear it liberally with dijon mustard, roll it in cracked peppercorns, and grill, no more than 3 or 4 minutes per side." 

Properly grilled (IMO) tuna should look exactly like a medium rare steak when cut. If you want well done, you might as well open a can of El Pollo del Mar!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 20, 2007)

I like to marinate in the following for no more than 2 hours tops, & then broil until done to taste.

*BREEZY 1 – 2 – 3 – 4 MARINADE*
 
In a plastic ziplock bag, bowl, or dish large enough to hold the fish & marinade, combine:
 
1 tablespoon of soy sauce
2 tablespoons of dry sherry
3 tablespoons of oil (any type of your choosing)
4 garlic cloves, peeled, smashed, & roughly chopped
 
Add fish & marinate for a minimum of 30 minutes to 2 hours, turning occasionally.  Grill, broil, or pan sauté as desired.

I like to serve this like I would a beef steak - with creamed spinach & a baked potato.


----------



## Clienta (Apr 20, 2007)

Our two favorites after tuna sashimi & tuna sushi.....

Sesame (black & white) encrust it, sear in a skillet. Place on a bed of cooked spinach topped with deep fried shitake mushroom slices & serve with a wasabi aioli & a soy ginger sauce. An Asian slaw or salad to go with it.

Bake at 300 degrees for 15 to 20 minutes depending on thickness with lime & celery salt. Break apart, add mayo, s&p, celery, carrots, red pepper, red onion & celery salt to taste. Eat on a bed of mixed greens or in a sandwich. "Homemade" tunafish salad...you'll never eat it from a can again. (Great with wahoo too.)


----------



## h2oct (Apr 22, 2007)

*Rare Tuna & Foodborne Illness*



			
				TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Dry rub Jamaican jerk Seasoning, sear till medium rare at most, serve with red onion marmalade.
> 
> lightly blackened, on a bed of saffron and lemon grass basmati rice, with black bean&corn salsa.
> 
> ...



Is there a fear of foodborne illness if we cook the tuna to MR?  I had some seared tuna over a baby green salad that was delicious but I'm afraid to prepare it myself.  What precautions do I need to take to ensure food safety?  Is there a time frame within which I must prepare the tuna?


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 22, 2007)

h2oct said:
			
		

> Is there a fear of foodborne illness if we cook the tuna to MR?  I had some seared tuna over a baby green salad that was delicious but I'm afraid to prepare it myself.  What precautions do I need to take to ensure food safety?  Is there a time frame within which I must prepare the tuna?




Reef fish can have some nasty side effects, namely Ciguatera poisoning. This is a result from bid up of naturally occurring toxins in algae that the fish eat.

Open water fish, like tuna, need to be stored properly to avoid scombroid, or histamine poisoning. It is a result of bacterial spoilage. It can be avoided by ensuring the fish is fresh, stored properly, and consumed soon after purchase.


----------



## Flourgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

These all sound like wonderful ideas! Thanks for posting, my DH loves tuna steak and I have also been looking for more ways to prepare it. I love the onion marmalade and the Sicilian-style suggestions, I think he'll go for those!


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 27, 2007)

couple of pics of some tuna steak i cooked

i cook it tataki style

i put in the freezer for 20 minutes

season it with sea salt and cracked pepper

then i throw it in a skillet on HIGH with some almond oil in it

sear it for 2 minutes each side....

cover it in some form of a citrus glaze, 

you're good to go!


----------



## jabbur (Apr 27, 2007)

I like to marinate mine in Italian salad dressing for about 2 hours then grill. Easy to do since the oil and spices are already mixed!


----------

